# Samick Sage Longbow



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I had a chance to check one out at the LAS booth in Baltimore. I didn't get to shoot it, but just like the Sage recurve the quality for the price is just excellent.


----------



## snort742 (Jan 5, 2008)

It's an entry level production bow


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

It's probably a decent bow but I don't know anything about it. It's tough to go wrong with a $200 price tag, but you don't really know how it stacks up to other popular longbows. If you really want to get to know if you are a longbow guy, make sure you get a _good_ longbow (the Sage might be good, just an unknown since it's new). 

If you can pony up a little more money I'd check out the bows made by Kegan above, here's his website...http://omegalongbows.webs.com/

Kegan's work is highly praised on this and other sites, just do a search on "Omega" or "Imperial" longbow and you'' find plenty of info. He would be the first to say they aren't fancy but they are still handcrafted to very high standards. Probably the most bang for the buck in traditional archery at the moment.

Another option is to read up on longbows and find one in the classifieds. Again, it will probably be more than the Sage, but with a used bow you can get your money back if it doesn't work out. Used bows can usually be had for 50%-70% of the new price and assuming they are well cared for hold their value well after the initial depreciation.


----------



## stringstack (Jun 10, 2016)

Sadly, I don't have much money to put out on a bow and even at $200, the Sage Longbow is pushing it. I appreciate your suggestion and advice though.


----------



## TGbow (Jun 24, 2016)

stringstack said:


> Sadly, I don't have much money to put out on a bow and even at $200, the Sage Longbow is pushing it. I appreciate your suggestion and advice though.


stringstack, if you purchase the Sage longbow from Lancaster Archery, you can return it if you dont like it.
I have a Sage takedown that cost me $140 shipped. It may not have the finish of a $500 recurve but I dont care because it doesnt effect shootability or function.
With a bcyx string it shoots BETTER than lot of custom recurves Ive had.
Dont let the price fool you, give it a try and if you dont like it you can return it. Just cost you shipping to return it.


----------



## truck24hr (Nov 19, 2012)

Mine actually arrived yesterday, and I haven't been able to shoot much yet. That being said, compared to several lower end longbows, mine is very nice. I tried to fall in love with several Bear Montana's, but hand shock and noise were terrible. 

I pulled the Sage from the tube, and strung it. Leveled my arrow by sight and shot. No shock at all, quiet, accurate. This is from a bare string. 

So, I'm absolutely impressed. Shoots as quiet and shock free as my Wesley Special.


----------



## stringstack (Jun 10, 2016)

TGbow said:


> stringstack, if you purchase the Sage longbow from Lancaster Archery, you can return it if you dont like it.
> I have a Sage takedown that cost me $140 shipped. It may not have the finish of a $500 recurve but I dont care because it doesnt effect shootability or function.
> With a bcyx string it shoots BETTER than lot of custom recurves Ive had.
> Dont let the price fool you, give it a try and if you dont like it you can return it. Just cost you shipping to return it.


I currently shoot a Red Stag which is more or less the same as the Sage. I do like to shoot it, my only problems with it is that I've noticed that I do like to grip my bow's firm enough to keep them from jumping around and being a recurve, if your grip is not perfect every time they tend to torque and can throw the shot off. I also don't like the pistol grip and prefer a simple broomstick like flat grip.

I'll do that though, I'll buy one and see how I like it. The limbs look quite thick in the photographs and the grip looks very nice and flat as well. 



truck24hr said:


> Mine actually arrived yesterday, and I haven't been able to shoot much yet. That being said, compared to several lower end longbows, mine is very nice. I tried to fall in love with several Bear Montana's, but hand shock and noise were terrible.
> 
> I pulled the Sage from the tube, and strung it. Leveled my arrow by sight and shot. No shock at all, quiet, accurate. This is from a bare string.
> 
> So, I'm absolutely impressed. Shoots as quiet and shock free as my Wesley Special.


Very nice.


----------



## TGbow (Jun 24, 2016)

If the sage comes with a stock B50 string, I would strongly recommend getting a good low stretch string. I have found with most longbows the low stretch string really improves the feel of the shot..less handshock/vibration. If you pm me I can hook you up with a good string maker.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Truck24, could you post some photos of the unstrung profile, limb tips and close ups of the grip? I'm thinking about getting one but haven't found any good looks other than the stock photos at Lancaster. Thanks.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

s - 

I think I mentioned elsewhere that I've shot previous versions of Samick LBs and they were all remarkably good shooters.
When you're dealing with a company like Samick that kinda knows how to build a bow, the only real difference between entry level and high-end is the cost of materials and to some degree, fit and finish. 

The only way you're going to get one cheaper is with the used market, and even there, since that style LB really hasn't changed much over the years, neither have the prices. 

If you think a broomstick grip is better for you, you haven't shot one long enough, or really don't understand bow mechanics (sorry, "gripping the bow" is a no-no). I could give you anatomical and ergonomic reasons for that, but it really goes into experience, but that's just an aside. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## stringstack (Jun 10, 2016)

Viper1 said:


> s -
> 
> I think I mentioned elsewhere that I've shot previous versions of Samick LBs and they were all remarkably good shooters.
> When you're dealing with a company like Samick that kinda knows how to build a bow, the only real difference between entry level and high-end is the cost of materials and to some degree, fit and finish.
> ...


How come Byron and Hill are/were amazing shot's yet grip their bow completely? Hill stated that right before the release he would grip the bow as though it were a vice. I feel as though the flat grip on a longbow really forces you to grip the bow completely which in my experience from shooting a recurve with such a grip, is much more comfortable and allows me to feel the shot better leading to potentially greater accuracy. I personally hate a loose grip on a bow. I feel like it allows the bow to jump during the shot cycle and just does not feel right.

World champions like Rick Welch are also known for gripping their bows completely and he shot a recurve. My recurve is just very sensitive to torque if I grip it firm. If I grip it extremely loose it tends to jump on me slightly and slap me on the wrist occasionally.

I've also noticed my bow is much quieter with a firm grip (not a death grip, just firm without any tension), if I hold it loose it tends to be quite a bit louder. 

To each their own I suppose and it's the reason why there's so many different grip styles on bows and ways of gripping the bow.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Byron shoots with a loose grip and Hill's vice comment was a reference to holding steady through the shot. He specified in several other writings that a bow should be held like a suitcase- with just enough tension in the hand to keep it from falling out of your fingers. A loose grip allows the bow to do its thing, rather than letting muscle reaction twitch the shot off left or right, which is what's happening.

Trouble with traditional archery is that a new bow will not fix accuracy problems. I believe you stated you are on a limited budget? If that's a case, a new longbow will not be the solution you're hoping. I'm sorry, but I'd hate for you to spend a big chunk of money on a new bow only to find yourself disappointed.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

s - 

Kegan responded before I did and is, of course correct, like 110%. 

Your statements are what most of "trad" is made of - myths and misunderstandings. 
Not to worry, carry on...

Viper1 out.


----------



## stringstack (Jun 10, 2016)

kegan said:


> Byron shoots with a loose grip and Hill's vice comment was a reference to holding steady through the shot. He specified in several other writings that a bow should be held like a suitcase- with just enough tension in the hand to keep it from falling out of your fingers. A loose grip allows the bow to do its thing, rather than letting muscle reaction twitch the shot off left or right, which is what's happening.
> 
> Trouble with traditional archery is that a new bow will not fix accuracy problems. I believe you stated you are on a limited budget? If that's a case, a new longbow will not be the solution you're hoping. I'm sorry, but I'd hate for you to spend a big chunk of money on a new bow only to find yourself disappointed.


Interesting and thanks for your insight. I must be having a grip problem than since when I grip my bow loosely it tends to jump and slap me ever so slightly in the wrist (not enough to hurt). Truth be told I've been working on my grip for a while and it still needs a lot of work.

The biggest appeal to me in getting a longbow is it's history and simplicity. The reduced torque on a poor grip and/or release is just an added bonus.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Have you thought about building your own longbow? Selfbows can be built with two or three basic (read cheap) hand tools and with a little patience you can get pretty good performance. About what you'd get from a budget longbow, at least.

Longbows are a lot of fun and if you're on a budget there are alternatives.


----------



## stringstack (Jun 10, 2016)

kegan said:


> Have you thought about building your own longbow? Selfbows can be built with two or three basic (read cheap) hand tools and with a little patience you can get pretty good performance. About what you'd get from a budget longbow, at least.
> 
> Longbows are a lot of fun and if you're on a budget there are alternatives.


I've actually been thinking about making my own bow(s) for a while now as it seems like a very creative process.

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

I'm going to build my own bow in the winter as well once I have time, you truly can get creative with it and build one to your liking, of course It might take a few staves to do so but its still a cheap process


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

but I want that samick sage longbow, I want to see one in person first though


----------



## WoodsmanRyan (Jul 1, 2016)

stringstack said:


> I've actually been thinking about making my own bow(s) for a while now as it seems like a very creative process.
> 
> Thanks again for your input.


Here's a guide that I followed for making my first longbow - great pictures and easy to follow.
http://poorfolkbows.com/oak.htm


----------

